# "95"Altima manual Trans. Case Bolt Torque Specs



## Fasttoy2 (Mar 9, 2004)

Can any one tell me the Transaxle case halves bolt torque specs. I had to replace the differenial bearing and my (Hayes) manual doesn't go into transaxle repair. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Fasttoy2.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Fasttoy2 said:


> Can any one tell me the Transaxle case halves bolt torque specs. I had to replace the differenial bearing and my (Hayes) manual doesn't go into transaxle repair. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Fasttoy2.


I'm trying to remember off the top of my head since I rebuilt my trans... I think it was 13-19 ft/lbs but double check with the Nissan dealer service department near you.

Troy


----------

